# Authentic Carne Guisada......



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

I have been trying to perfect my recipe for this dish but wanted to get some other input.....Thanks

2 lbs stew meat
1 large bell pepper diced
1 large white onion diced
2 poblano peppers seeded and diced
4 jalapeno peppers seeded and sliced
4 cloves garlic minced
2 medium sized tomatoes diced
2 lbs red potatoes peeled and diced
water
beefy onion soup mix (lipton)
1 tbsp. country pride chicken boullion
1 small can tomato paste
1 small can tomato sauce
La fiesta carne guisada seasoning
Corn Starch
Cumin

Brown beef in pot with 2 tbsps oil
drain fat and add all peppers, tomato, onion and garlic
cook for 10 min on med heat
add water to cover but just barely cover ingredients in pot
add tomato sauce and paste
add soup mix and ckn boullion 
bring all of this to a boil
simmer for approx. 2hrs or until meat is almost perfect 
add red potato and cook untill tender 
take 2 tbsp. of la fiesta, 2 tbsp. cornstarch and 1 tbsp cumin
put in mason jar with cold water and shake till disolved 
slowly add mixture to guisada until nice and thick
slap on a tortilla and enjoy.

Let me know what you think....

Pepo


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I like everything but the potatoes


----------



## Capt Chris H (May 2, 2009)

Why did you wait until after Cinco De Mayo? This would have hit the spot! I'll give it a shot as soon as the fajitas are all gone . . .


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is the recipe the lady who we buy tamales from gave us. It is pretty close to what you have.

Carne Guisada:

2 Tbsp vegetable oil
2 lbs sirloin tips trimmed of fat/gristle and cut into 1/2' cubes
1 cup bell pepper chopped
1 cup onion chopped 
1lb red potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/2" cubes
4 garlic cloves minced
1 serrano chili minced
1/2 cup chopped tomatoes
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp cumin
1/2 cup tomato sauce
1 Tbsp flour

Heat oil in large skillet on high heat. add meat and brown for about 10 minutes retaining the liquid. Add bell pepper, onion, potatoes, serrano chili, garlic, chopped tomatoes and cook for 10 minutes. Add all the spices, tomato sauce and 2 cups of water or beef stock. Reduce the heat to low, cover and simmer 1 hour or until the meat is very tender (add water if necessary). combine 3 Tbsp of the juice from the skillet with the flour and stir to remove any lumps. add to the skillet and mix well until evenly thickened. taste and adjust seasonings if necessary.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

Only problem I see is Stew meat.. I would substitute sirlion for stew meat. Lots of onion, garlic, chicken buillion, tomatoes, cumin, pepper. Thats pretty much it. I sometimes add Jalapenos if I want it spicy.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

I will try this soon! May be a silly question, but where can I find the La fiesta carne guisada seasoning?

Thanks in Advance,
MrsTroutsnot


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

You can get La Fiesta at HEB it has a white lid and clear bottle...good luck



MrsTroutsnot said:


> I will try this soon! May be a silly question, but where can I find the La fiesta carne guisada seasoning?
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> MrsTroutsnot


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks good Pepo. I had a guy tell me to add Coke when making CG. Not to much, say around 6-8oz. Works for me. Might want to try to yours. A little sweet and the acid in the Coke helps tenderize the meat.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Pepo, I would suggest staying away from the packaged seasonings. For best results, always use fresh ground pepper and comino (just like you are using the fresh garlic). You can put your garlic, comino (cumin) and black pepper corns into a blender and add enough water to liquify. Make a sizable batch and then you refrigerate it for up to a month and then use it to make spanish rice, chile or whatever...

When adding to recipes, just add a little at a time until it is seasoned to your liking.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

the recipes above all sound great, and the Fiesta CG seasoning makes the thick gravy that makes it the right consistancy if you aren't good with the roux. I like the potaoes in mine and the only change to the above is that i would delay adding them until the 2nd hour or they will break down a little too much. If served on a plate with other side dishes you can keep the gravy a little thinner, but if served on a tortilla I like it thicker with a few potato chunks mixed in. Either way don't omit the serranos! Good stuff!


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I like to use 2 lbs. of deer meat. Brown the meat in a little bit of bacon grease. I also like the bite of a can of Rotel Tomatoes with Habenero (hot). I usually let it cook for close to 3 hours so it's good and tender.


----------

